
Airbnb CEO Rented Out His Own Unregistered Airbnb - lladnar
http://sfist.com/2016/01/14/airbnb_ceo_hasnt_registered_own_airbnb.php
======
jedberg
I'm sure all those renters will be much better off and safer now.

I understand the need to register for safety and health reasons, but it seems
silly to require it for a couch in the apartment.

